# aldi pressure washers £89 any good?



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

in this week at £89 , any thoughts on them ?

3 year warrenty sounds good...


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I have one its pretty good mate!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how long have you had it ?

do you know what style fitments the ends are?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd rather buy a refurbished nilfisk one. I paid 39 pounds for mine the other week and its working a treat.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

nilfilsk c110 is £99 in homebase at the moment


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nilfisk centenial with loads of extras £99 from Argos mate


----------



## DFEN5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike1975 said:


> Nilfisk centenial with loads of extras £99 from Argos mate


Homebase had 15% off 'em this weekend.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

DFEN5 said:


> Homebase had 15% off 'em this weekend.


True dat. picked one up myself at weekend for £85 with all the kit included, patio cleaner as well. Haven't had it our of the box yet.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

In the past the machines have been Karcher as I have a Patio Cleaning head from Aldi that fits my Karcher. Normaly 3 year guarantee so well worth having a go because you either change it or get your money back if it fails within the guarantee.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

So all my karcher bits should fit this PW then?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If they are still rebadged Karcher then yes. Might be worth having a look first to see


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Will have a look tomorrow and let you guys know


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Unfortunately it doesn't fit the standard karcher fit. It's also pretty small too.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought my dad one two years ago and it is still working well. Like already said above the Karcher attatchments don't fit.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I have had a load of pressure washers over the years from most major brands, bought a Lidl one last year similar to ALDI, worked a treat and packed in after 11 months returned to store full refund no questions asked.
I like Nilfisk and have a Centenial (Argos) and cannot fault it and great accesories and 2 year warranty.
Pressure Washers are a minefield the First Nilfisk lasted a whole 5 minutes and had to be replaced.
If it was me I would go straight for a Nilfisk Centennial 120 bar better put together hose / lance accessories in my opinion


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

You get what you pay for but the Lidl an Aldi 3yr warranties are second to none, no-questions asked usually. Just make sure you keep the receipt.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Just made a quick mod to an old karcher extender, fits the new lance a treat!










Will try it later on


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick test in the garage, works a treat. All my karcher bits work with my modded adapter. First impressions suggest it has more power than my ageing k5.55. Will test it properly this Sunday.


----------

